
Neither surgical nor cotton masks effectively filter SARS–CoV-2 during coughs - irq11
https://annals.org/aim/fullarticle/2764367/effectiveness-surgical-cotton-masks-blocking-sars-cov-2-controlled-comparison
======
robocat
4 samples of four people. Huge error bars eh?

I didn’t see any mention of how long they waited between samples or how they
otherwise cleared air between samples. They are talking about aerosols, not
droplets, so that matters.

